# Get out there this weekend...



## Tin (Dec 19, 2014)

Looking like the end of last December that messed up January will repeat. 50s and lots of wet stuff. Hope Santa has good rain gear.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 19, 2014)

Not exactly sure what your seeing Tin.  One storm is about to pass with rain but on the back side of that is needed cold (snowmaking). Its the east, I agree get out this weekend and enjoy the good snow while its here, but don't see any major melt downs.  The surfaces will be hard until refreshed enough down the road.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm doing a Smuggs > MRG weekend because I don't want to get screwed again like last year when I waited for January.  I really should have done this last weekend.  I'm sure the skiing will be fine, but unspectacular.   Last year when I went in January, it poured.


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 19, 2014)

No real cold air is coming behind it. I'm seeing warm and rain for Christmas, then slightly colder for another week. Any real cold temps are so far out in the forecast they could not materialize at all.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 19, 2014)

What's frustrating is that we aren't getting a good stretch of snowmaking weather when we need it the most.


----------



## Tin (Dec 19, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Not exactly sure what your seeing Tin.  One storm is about to pass with rain but on the back side of that is needed cold (snowmaking). Its the east, I agree get out this weekend and enjoy the good snow while its here, but don't see any major melt downs.  The surfaces will be hard until refreshed enough down the road.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



1-2"+ of rain and temps in the 50s. Southern VT, Cats, and Berks could get 2-3". The woods and trails with natural snow are in trouble.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Dec 19, 2014)

Speaking of Smuggs, whats up with the Madonna 1 lift being on hold for maintenance pretty much all week? Anyone know?


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm sure they're just making sure it's running well for the Holiday week.  That lift is 50 years old after all.

According to the snow report, it's running now.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Dec 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm sure they're just making sure it's running well for the Holiday week.  That lift is 50 years old after all.
> 
> According to the snow report, it's running now.



Thanks deadhead. I'm going there for the first time the weekend after new years... Hopefully this rain storm doesn't affect them too much.


----------



## dlague (Dec 19, 2014)

Will be out there at Cannon and Pico


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 19, 2014)

Burke Saturday, Owls Head Sunday

Hoping to get to Pats to burn a midweek voucher on Xmas Eve...don't mind a little rain and soft snow
We'll see how much of a soaker it is


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 19, 2014)

Cannon Sunday, Sugarbush Tuesday


----------



## yeggous (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm not sure where I am going to make it. I am still in San Francisco for work. I land at Logan at 6am, so Saturday is shot unless I get some night skiing at Crotched. I am torn about Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## salsgang (Dec 19, 2014)

Well - we got Saddleback Saturday (no surprise there) then heading to Florida for Xmas break to visit the in-laws. No skiing there but hopefully I can keep all the warm weather down there.


----------

